

Ask HN: kan haz FF/Chrome button to access bookmarks? - hankejh

I prefer to have FF's (and Chrome's) bookmark toolbar hidden, but I'd love to have a one-click-dropdown button for accessing them.  Any suggestions for either browser?
======
DanielStraight
There's almost certainly a much better place to ask this question. Might I
suggest:

<https://forums.mozilla.org/addons/>

<http://superuser.com/>

<http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=38>

~~~
hankejh
Thanks, but I received great answers for both browsers without having to
register/post in multiple locations -- all in under 6 minutes. HN rocks.

------
Khao
In Chrome there's the CTRL+SHIFT+B shortcut that toggles the bookmark toolbar
on and off. At first glance there doesn't seem to have a shortcut for that in
FireFox but maybe you can configure a shortcut or a plugin exists for that?

~~~
inji
CTRL+B brings up the bookmark sidebar on Fx.

